# more bait



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i am working on a new lure for ****... you might want to check it out. i decided since the girlfriend moved out and i still have all the sweet stuff from the icecream toppings, i would get a little crazy...

i mixed chocolate syrup, butterscotch, and maple flavoring together... went down and smeared it on a few tree limbs by the creek... TRACKS WERE EVERYWHERE!! i am going to make up a pint of this stuff for season. maybe mix in some marshmallows for some sight attraction.

i am looking for anything to give me an advantage this year... got a few more guys getting into the game with the prices going up again. lost a couple of properties to them this year... oh, well... plenty of room for all of us out there.

cya

:sniper:


----------

